# Girl's Night Out and sex discussions



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello. A question for the women if I may.

When you go on girl's nights out do you ever go around the table and say the the number of sex partners that you have had? when you lost your virginity and any other 'fun facts'?

Several times over the years, my wife has mentioned that this came up on a GNO with co-workers, other mothers from child's school, etc. And these aren't teenagers but rather 30ish professionals. It's worth pointing out that these are groups of her friends but certainly not groups of 'best friends'. For example, people she's known pretty well for months or a couple of years when it happened.

It seems here that many people think that the number of partners 'doesn't matter' however, these groups of friends, including my wife, seem very curious as to the number of sex partners each has had (not to judge each other but more like it being fun to know that the flirty extrovert girl only ever did it with her husband while the quiet and shy one was wild with many guys).

A little wine and it seems like it's one of the most fun things to talk/joke/laugh about.

Your experience?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Uh, no. Sounds like something high school giggly girls do. Single ones. But my experience with GNO is rather limited.


----------



## Kathrynthegreat (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes. Get a little alcohol in women and they will dish about everything to each other like they've been best friends for ever.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Yep. Sounds very typical to me...and more common once you are a bit older.


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

In my experience, not really. Not since we have all gotten married - it was different when single or just casually dating - once we all got married we kind of had this silent understanding that we keep certain things private. Most often the time is spent b!tching about all the annoying things husbands do. When that topic runs sry it moves onto b!ching or gossiping about everyone else - family, coworkers, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

No. My friends and I have never discussed numbers or virginity. We also haven't discussed anything negative or shared details about lovers. 

We might talk positions, maybe what's fun, maybe attitudes towards certain things, and perhaps general topics relating to sex but generally those conversations are limited to a very small group.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> No. My friends and I have never discussed numbers or virginity. We also haven't discussed anything negative or shared details about lovers.
> 
> We might talk positions, maybe what's fun, maybe attitudes towards certain things, and perhaps general topics relating to sex but generally those conversations are limited to a very small group.


This has been my experience as well. We don't talk much about specifics of what's going on in our marriages or sex lives. Hubby got a promotion, hubby's off with the guys on a camping weekend, whether hubby's a boxer or brief man, etc. But there's very little intimate detail about sex, arguments, finances, or anything else of what I would consider a very personal nature and almost no serious complaining about our personal lives. We're all 30-something married women with kids.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

couple said:


> When you go on girl's nights out do you ever go around the table and say the the number of sex partners that you have had? when you lost your virginity and any other 'fun facts'?


Not usually. If someone asked specifically, that's one thing, otherwise, no. 

Do men do that? 

_It seems here that many people think that the number of partners 'doesn't matter' however, these groups of friends, including my wife, seem very curious as to the number of sex partners each has had (not to judge each other but more like it being fun to know that the flirty extrovert girl only ever did it with her husband while the quiet and shy one was wild with many guys)._

My friends don't do that.


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

I have one friend who we can talk about sex, another balks at the thought, and others vary. But yea, I don't see sitting around with people who I don't really know for a long time dishing out my sex life stuff... wait... other than online, LMAO


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

If you are with close friends i cant see any reason why these topics couldnt be discussed.

Im finding it hard to be objective here as my friends and i have been friends since we were around 11 so we already know everything about each others sexual history and current partners (as we lived through it all together). Then again, i dont discuss any of this with work friends so maybe there is my answer.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm a private person so I wouldn't be anywhere near women like that. Its one thing to discuss this with your very best friend but to go around the table like it's some party game? No. More power to them but it's not me.


----------

